# Wer ist euer liebster Serien Charakter?



## Akrueger100 (9 Sep. 2013)

*Wer ist euer liebster Serien Charakter? Sagt wer euer Tv Liebling ist gerne auch mit Bild:thumbup:*

Ich fange mal an



 

Dr. Sheldon Cooper


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2013)

Der beste aller Zeiten


----------



## Apus72 (9 Sep. 2013)

Meine Lieblinge ohne bestimmte Rangfolge :

Emilia Clarke - Daenerys Targaryen - Game of Thrones



 

Ksenia Solo - Kenzi - Lost Girl



 

Jim Parsons - Dr. Sheldon Cooper - Big Bang Theory



 

James Gandolfini (RIP) - Tony Soprano - Die Sopranos



 

Peter Dinklage - Tyrion Lannister - Game of Thrones



​


----------



## Hehnii (9 Sep. 2013)

Ed O’Neill als Al Bundy
Auf jeden Fall ein Charakter mit Wiedererkennungswert!


----------



## Schweizer (9 Sep. 2013)

Bryan Cranston - Walter (Walt) White, 'Heisenberg'
Breaking Bad



​


----------



## simsonfan (10 Sep. 2013)

Richard Dean Anderson als MacGyver


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Sep. 2013)

Das sind meine Lieblingscharaktere. Kann mich nicht auf einen festlegen 

Der Beste: Philip J. Fry



 


Aus einer meiner Lieblingsserien Lorelai und Luke



 


Und natürlich JD und Turkelton


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (10 Sep. 2013)

Titus Pullo (Rom)


----------



## mikko44 (10 Sep. 2013)

Cameron (Summer Glau)



 

One the funniest and scariest characters on the tube.

Too bad the show didn't last


----------



## redfive (10 Sep. 2013)

Apu Nahasapeemapetilon


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2013)

Micky Maus


----------



## ridi01 (10 Sep. 2013)

Jim Parsons - Dr. Sheldon Cooper - Big Bang Theory

und natürlich Ed O’Neill als Al Bundy


----------



## PackerGermany (10 Sep. 2013)

Dr. John Becker



 

 

 

Berta & Charlie



 

 

 

Arthur, Doug & Carrie



 

 

 

Al & Kelly


----------



## Hehnii (10 Sep. 2013)

Ich habe noch einen guten unvergessenen Charakter: *ALF*


----------



## Calli (10 Sep. 2013)

Auf jeden Fall

Männlich:
David Duchovny ---> Hank Moody ---> Carlifornication
Charlie Harper ---> Charlie Sheen ---> Two and a half Man, Angry Management
Ed O’Neill ---> Al Bundy(Schrecklich nette Familie) & Jay Pritchett (Modern Family)

Weiblich:
eigentlich viel zu viele um sie alle aufzuzählen 

aber hier mal ne enge Auswahl:
Yvonne Strahovski ---> Sarah Walker(Chuck)
Kaley Cuoco --->Penny(BBT)
Alison Brie --->Annie Edison(Community)
Leighton Meester --->Blair Waldorf(Gossip Girl)
Blake Lively --->Serena(Gossip Girl)
Alyson Michalka --->Keely Teslow(Phil aus der Zukunft)
Evangeline Lilly ---> Kate(Lost)

verdammt ich könnte hier noch hundert Namen schreiben ^^


----------



## Hehnii (10 Sep. 2013)

Kennt Ihr den noch und natürlich sein Auto? 
Colt Seavers alias Lee Majors


----------



## brian69 (11 Sep. 2013)

ein Highlight auf jeden Fall: "Seven of Nine" (Jeri Ryan) Star Trek Raumschiff Voyager​




 

 


​


----------



## UTux (11 Sep. 2013)

*Ed O'Neill*
*Al Bundy* (Eine schrecklich nette Familie) und als *Jay Pritchett* (Modern Family)


 

 

*Summer Glau*
*Cameron Phillips* (Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles)




*Kaley Cuoco*
*Penny* (The Big Bang Theory)


 ​


----------



## Hehnii (11 Sep. 2013)

Hier ist noch einer: Jan-Michael Vincent als „Huckleberry“ Hawke in Airwolf.


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Walter H. White - Don Draper - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Sep. 2013)

Inspector Columbo ( Peter Falk):thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2013)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Walter H. White - Don Draper - Homer J. Simpson



Ich liebe Mad Men aber Don Draper kann ich bis heute nicht ausstehen, irgendwie ein richtiges A** loch


----------



## pofgo (13 Sep. 2013)

Walter H. White, Dexter, Barney Stinson


----------



## Toolman (13 Sep. 2013)

Da gibt es sooo viele...

1. Tim 'The Toolman' Taylor (Tim Allen) - 'Hör mal wer da hämmert'


 

1.1. Damit einhergehend natürlich auch die restliche Crew: Heidi (Debbe Dunning) - Lisa (Pamela Anderson) - Al (Richard Karn)


 

2. Michael Knight (David Hasselhoff) - 'Knight Rider'


 

3. Max Guevera (Jessica Alba) - 'Dark Angel'


 

4. Michael Kelso (Ashton Kutcher) - 'Die wilden 70er'


 

5. Buffy Summers (Sarah Michelle Gellar) - 'Buffy: The Vampire Slayer'


 

6. Doug Heffernan (Kevin James) - 'King Of Queens'


 

7. Cosmo Kramer (Michael Richards) - 'Seinfeld'


 

8. Sarah Connor (Lena Headey) & Cameron Phillips (Summer Glau) - 'Terminator S.C.C.'


 

9. Sarah Graiman (Deanna Russo) - 'Knight Rider'


 

10. H.M. Murdock (Dwight Schultz) - 'The A-Team'


----------



## Sawyer12 (13 Sep. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Mad Men aber Don Draper kann ich bis heute nicht ausstehen, irgendwie ein richtiges A** loch



Don Draper ist auch ein mieses Arschloch  aber er führt ein beneidenswertes Leben in den 60/70er, die zumindest in der MadMen World geil sein musste. Im Fahrstuhl Kippen rauchen :WOW::WOW::WOW: 

Roger Sterling ist auch ein cooler Typ :thumbup:


----------



## DerSisko (15 Sep. 2013)

Faith (Eliza Dushku) aus "Buffy" und "Angel" :thumbup:

.. die hätte auch ein Spin-Off verdient gehabt


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Tyrion Lannister aus Game of Thrones und Gannicus aus Spartacus.


----------



## dainy59 (22 Sep. 2013)

Tyrion von Game of Thrones ist ein Hammer, wobei Daenerys Targaryen ja auch nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern ist


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an !


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

Candice von Two and a Half MAN !


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

der Heimwerkerkönig Tim Taylor (Tim Allen)


----------



## Manticor (3 Jan. 2015)

Kevin Spacey als Frank Underwood... eviiiil


----------



## mary jane (3 Jan. 2015)

Jack Bauer (Kiefer Sutherland) aus *24*


 

Dexter Morgan (Michael C. Hall) aus *Dexter*


 

Carrie Anne Mathison (Claire Danes) aus *Homeland*


​


----------



## Charly3 (3 Jan. 2015)

Mark Harmon als Gibbs in Navy CIS


----------



## RoadDog (3 Jan. 2015)

*Dean Winchester (Jensen Ackles) aus Supernatural​*



​


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Dexter Morgan ! (=


----------



## RoadDog (17 März 2015)

Hehe Dean hat sogar Musikgeschmack 

​


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Adrian Monk


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Saul Goodman


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Bei mir teilen sich Danny Crane und Alan Shore aus Boston Legal diese Position.


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Robin Wright als Claire Underwood


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Rick Grimes aus The Walking Dead


----------



## ElCoyote (18 Jan. 2017)

Viele, Ragnar und Lagertha/VIKINGS, Cameron/TSCC, Simon Templar, Emma Peel, John Steed/THE AVENGERS, DIE MUSKETIERE (BBC), Daryl (TWD), River Tam/Firefly, Sydney Bristow/ALIAS, Jordan Cavanaugh/CROSSING JORDAN .....


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

* Nikki Cox *

in

"Auf Schlimmer und Ewig"





​


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

shahia schrieb:


> Rick Grimes aus The Walking Dead



Dito. Absolut cool der Mann :thumbup:


----------



## nicole2510 (22 Feb. 2017)

Arzu Ritter und dr Brentano von In aller Freundschaft


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

- Stromberg (Christoph Maria Herbst)
- Al Bundy (Ed O‘Neill) 
- Homer Simpson


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Mike Ross aus Suits.


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Al Bundy war klasse.


----------

